

Steve Yegge: The Five Essential Phone-Screen Questions - bra-ket
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/five-essential-phone-screen-questions

======
dalke
FWIW, this is a "Stevey's Drunken Blog Rants™" from 11 years ago. The AIX
reference early on helps give it away.

~~~
swah
Every time hnwatcher warns me about posts containing "yegge" I expect it to be
a new one!

